# Baby Aspirin to Prevent Miscarriage?



## boysmom2

I don't know if this is the right place to post this, but I have a question about m/c prevention. I've had 3 m/c, and went to talk to my midwife today to see if they can do some testing, see if there's any reason for all this. Anyway, she's referred me to a maternal/fetal medicine specialist to get the testing done. She said if I get pregnant before we get all the results I could try taking baby aspirin. I didn't get a chance to ask more about it. Do you just take one a day? Has anyone done this? Has it worked? I'd appreciate anything you can share.

Thanks!


----------



## Mammax4

It is one a day that you would take. I don't have personal experience with this, but my gf does. My gf has clotting issues and has had 7 m/c as well as 3 children. My gf did not find out about her clotting issue until after the 2nd child was born. There were unrelated genetic test done and they showed a clotting problem.

Hope that helped.


----------



## rach03

Sorry to hijack...does anyone know when a miscarriage due to a clotting problem most likely occurs?

I had a miscarriage at 12 weeks after seeing the heartbeat at 9, and I'm wondering if doing something like baby aspirin as soon as I find out I am pregnant next time would be beneficial.

Are there any risks to taking baby aspirin if you really don't have a clotting disorder? Just curious...I wouldn't start an aspirin regimine without talking to my doctor, but just wondering if anyone here had any info on that.


----------



## Andy-Billsmum

I have had 4 m/c, none of them explained. Three died at 17, 6 and 8 weeks, and my twins were premature at 19 weeks. All my blood tests have come back normal.

Im pregnant again, and saw an OB and we decided it was worth it to try certain meds which are thought to help with recurrent mc patients, and so my list of meds is, Heparin, Aspirin 75mg per day, Vitamin B6 and B1, and progesterone pesserys now that I am in the 2nd trimester, to help prevent incompetant cervix (although they dont think that is the reason I lost the twins). So far all is ok ( Im at 18 weeks) and my last scan baby was growing well. We dont know if this will effect the baby in other ways but all I know is Iv made it this far and Im thankful. I started taking the aspirin at 5 weeks. I also heard the other day about a study that said something about women taking aspirin in pg are less likely to develop pre eclampsia.

Good luck,

Camilla


----------



## 4EverMyAngel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
Sorry to hijack...does anyone know when a miscarriage due to a clotting problem most likely occurs?

I had a miscarriage at 12 weeks after seeing the heartbeat at 9, and I'm wondering if doing something like baby aspirin as soon as I find out I am pregnant next time would be beneficial.

Are there any risks to taking baby aspirin if you really don't have a clotting disorder? Just curious...I wouldn't start an aspirin regimine without talking to my doctor, but just wondering if anyone here had any info on that.

I miscarried my baby boy at 21 weeks on 1/30/07. I gave birth to him along with two HUGE blood clots... He only lived for 5 hours (too small). My baby was healthy, the defect was in me. I was diagnosed with an MTHFR mutation, which is most likely what caused the clotting in the womb. I've since been placed on perscribed vitamines (folic, b12 and b6) and one baby asprin a day. DH and I are TTC #2 with hopes that this doesn't happen again. We will be seeing a speciliast throughout pregnancy as well, should we get pregnant (a high risk pregnancy specialist)


----------



## 4EverMyAngel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Andy-Billsmum* 
I have had 4 m/c, none of them explained. Three died at 17, 6 and 8 weeks, and my twins were premature at 19 weeks. All my blood tests have come back normal.

Im pregnant again, and saw an OB and we decided it was worth it to try certain meds which are thought to help with recurrent mc patients, and so my list of meds is, Heparin, Aspirin 75mg per day, Vitamin B6 and B1, and progesterone pesserys now that I am in the 2nd trimester, to help prevent incompetant cervix (although they dont think that is the reason I lost the twins). So far all is ok ( Im at 18 weeks) and my last scan baby was growing well. We dont know if this will effect the baby in other ways but all I know is Iv made it this far and Im thankful. I started taking the aspirin at 5 weeks. I also heard the other day about a study that said something about women taking aspirin in pg are less likely to develop pre eclampsia.

Good luck,

Camilla

Good luck Camilla, I wish you the best. Keep the faith and i'm sure everything will work out fine. Take it easy on yourself and enjoy your pregnancy. It's precious!


----------



## lolar2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
Sorry to hijack...does anyone know when a miscarriage due to a clotting problem most likely occurs?

I had a miscarriage at 12 weeks after seeing the heartbeat at 9, and I'm wondering if doing something like baby aspirin as soon as I find out I am pregnant next time would be beneficial.

Are there any risks to taking baby aspirin if you really don't have a clotting disorder? Just curious...I wouldn't start an aspirin regimine without talking to my doctor, but just wondering if anyone here had any info on that.

It can be any time from right at the beginning to full-term, but is most likely in the second trimester.

There is some risk to taking aspirin if you do not have a clotting disorder, but I don't know exactly what.


----------



## tripleblessed

Hmm..this is intersting...I just had my 2nd m/c and am waiting back on chromosomal testing done on the tissue from my d&c. My ob said if it comes back a chrom. abnormality (most do - I hope this is the case), then they won't do any testing on me. But if the baby comes back as it was healthy, then they will do blood testing on me to see if I have a clotting disorder and he said if I did get pregnant before that I will take asprin as a precaution.

Karen


----------



## boysmom2

Thanks everybody! I'm definitely going to try the aspirin, if we have any luck TTC soon. The B vitamins are interesting too - I eat a mostly veg diet and I take a prenatal, but I've often wondered if I need any other supplements, esp. Bs.

As for when in preg these things can happen, I'm really not sure. Two of my m/c were early (5 &6 weeks) and one was later (19weeks), so likely there was more than one cause.

Thanks for all the good info. My appointment is Tues, so hopefully we'll know something soon!


----------



## Mindi22

Please, before you go taking aspirin without any studies, read up on it. Aspirin can cause early miscarriage if it's not necessary. The following link reports that while low dose aspirin is generally believed safe if indicated, it's not always indicated. http://www.babycenter.com/expert/pre...e/1357403.html

Be careful with ANY medication during pregnancy.
-Mindi


----------



## snowymom

This is a very interesting discussion...for aspirin therapy, you take a low dose or baby aspirin which is 81mg once per day. But, if you don't have a clotting disorder, it can cause miscarriage. I thik, as well, that aspirin therapy benefits people living in high altitudes; it keeps the blood thin.

Now, there are other ways to keep the blood thin that are natural and easier on the body. I agree with the previous poster that you should so some research on the risks of aspirin.

I have 2 genetic clotting disorders; MTHFR and FVL. I had 4 healthy children pre diagnosis (this is rare), then while pg with #5, developed a massive DVT and PE's. I was on Fragmin (low molecular weight Heprin) for the pg and 3 months post partum. Since, then, I have had a 6th baby (April 2006) where I did the low dose daily aspirin, vitamin E, prenatals, folic acid (4micrograms) and purple grape juice. I never had an issue and delivered unassisted









I have also had 3 mc's, early ones, but before these clotting issues where found and never had any tissue tested. I am currently pg with baby #7, due in August, and skipped the aspirin, increased the vitamin E and follow the rest of my regime. This works well for me and I feel better for not taking aspirin. I did do alot of research, though, and had to really figre out what exactly I feel comfortable with.

All my best to youand I hope I didn't chat you eye off


----------



## myjulybabes

I would definitely wait on test results before starting aspirin, because as some others have pointed out, it's only beneficial if you need it, and can be dangerous if you don't. Basically if your blood clots too easily, aspirin can help prevent that, thereby reducing the risk of miscarriage. But if your blood clots normally, aspirin will make you bleed too easily, which, as far as I know, can also be a risk factor for miscarriage.

If you're TTC now, I'd get the test scheduled ASAP, the results can take a few weeks to come back.


----------



## rach03

Quote:

I would definitely wait on test results before starting aspirin, because as some others have pointed out, it's only beneficial if you need it, and can be dangerous if you don't.
Definitely, I was just curious. My doctor never tested me, but I would definitely call her and see if she felt it was necessary before starting anything. I would never start any medication regimine without talking to my doc.

Thanks!









eta: I realized after I posted you guys were probably referring to the OP with the cautions, but I had also asked a question about if it would benefit me so just wanted to say I wouldn't do anything without my doc's approval


----------



## boysmom2

OK, so maybe I jumped on the aspirin bandwagon a little too quickly!







Thank you all for your thoughtful responses. I guess I need to do a bit more research on this. I liked your idea, snowymom, that you were able to treat yourself more naturally. I'm usually against taking anything during pregnancy unless it's absolutely necessary. I think I got excited about the asiprin idea because I'm just hoping for an easy solution to all of this! My appointment for testing is Tuesday, so I guess I can wait that long to get their thoughts on things too. Hopefully the results won't take too long!

Thanks everybody!


----------



## boysmom2

I just thought I'd update since I got my test results...

Everything came back normal. I'm almost upset about it, since I was hoping for some sort of answer, but I'm glad too that they didn't find any problems. The MD called and gave the results to my DH, and then said that if I get pregnant, he'd "very mildly recommend baby aspirin." WTF? I guess I'm back to figuring this one out on my own. So far, I'm leaning towards not taking it.

Thanks for giving me somewhere to let all this out!


----------

